# Will these fish get along?



## jjwilly (Jul 2, 2009)

I am setting up my first 90 gallon tank. I had a 29 gallon biocube, but couldn't add what I wanted. I plan on doing fish only for now and I am wondering if the following fish will get along, and are there any suggestions someone can give regarding this wish list. I am also wondering what types of critters I can use if any to keep the tank somewhat clean. Thanks for the help! Here is my wish list:

Niger trigger, Huma trigger, maybe a clown trigger, dogface puffer, lion, yellow tang, snowflake eel, orange spotted gobie (or something else that helps sift sand), clown fish and some type of anenome for it. Are there any starfish I can put with these?

I know this is a large fish load, but like I said, it is a wish list. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is not a fun question to answer, but somebody has to break the news to you. Your aquarium is not large enough for the types of fish you are asking about. You have compatability issues as well.

Let me give you some personal experience. My FOWLR aquarium is 180 gallons. http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/page9/ I have been considering some of the same fish on your list, but I am not confident that I can successfully keep these fish in an aquarium of my size. Your 90 gallon has restrictions that make it an even worse candidate for these fish, being that you only have 4 foot of length.

The only fish on your list which you should be considering for a 90 gallon tank are the Yellow Tang, Orange Spotted Goby, and Clown Fish. I would also suggest you not keep an anemone until you have gained more experience in the hobby, because anemones are one of the most difficult animals to care for in captivity. Most of these animals die a slow death and rarely live longer than 2 or 3 years, with a natural life span in excess of 200 years. 

Here are some suggestion for a good start to a 90 gallon tank. These fish are somewhat durable, will have space to thrive in a 90 gallon, and should provide you with a nice selection to choose from:

Angelfish of the Centropyge genus, Anthias, Basslets, Blennies, Cardinals, Clownfish, Gobies, Hawkfish, Pufferfish of the Canthigaster genus, Tangs of the Zebrasoma and Ctenochaetus genus, and Fairy Wrasse. 
I strongly suggest you stick to these options. If you step outside these guildelines you will decrease your odds of sustained long term success.

This link may help: Fish Index


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Your 90 gallon has restrictions that make it an even worse candidate for these fish, being that you only have 4 foot of length.


you have to also think fish swim more left to right then up and down.

as for anemones, they require a reef enviroment.


what kind of sump/filtration/skimmer?


----------

